# Federal Reserve talks about QE3



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Check this out:

News Headlines

"Bernanke: Fed May Launch New Round of Stimulus"

The headline says "May" but I'm sure they've already decided to do it. That means the Fed will print billions of new dollars with nothing to back them up. Expect a loss in purchasing power of the dollar. Expect higher inflation and higher gas prices.

Reason #308 why it's better to have your year's supply of food and water now instead of waiting until food is a lot more expensive than it is today.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Of course they will, and probably already have. We are told very little of what is actually going on and then only because something leaked out. An example is of the first ‘bailout’ of banks and financial institutions. The FED resisted being audited and when they finally were, TONS more money came into light, lots going to foreign banks to keep them quiet about having bought toxic assets labeled as AAA. We are all so screwed.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Found this. The Bernanke on Gold, Ron Paul strikes again! :-})

Bernanke Fights Ron Paul In Congress: Gold Isn't Money - Agustino Fontevecchia - Moral Hazard - Forbes


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I noticed a big jump in gold and silver yesterday. My first thought was QE3... took about 30 seconds to find a story stating that confirmed the feds mentioned possibly doing it. I guess that shows the faith we have in QE anything being a benefit to us.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

If you notice the stock market also jumps up or down depending on what fiscal policy will be. Just proves that the market has nothing to do with how any companies listed on there are doing any more, it is all about non-producing folks making money. Suck those dollars out of the system and have no productive output.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Its all about Agenda 21 and the NWO.
Some of the money is going to radical militant groups to form their armys to control us.
South Sudan just became the worlds newest state' The Republic of South Sudan'.It seperated from the muslim north.Soon as this happened the United Nations took out its"PEACE KEEPING FORCES"yesterday.
i saw a map on freerepublic of our bases in the middle east.They completely surround Iran.We have bases in every nation except Iran ,Syria.We have worked with the UN to set up radical islam to control all the midle east'muslim brotherhood'.
What people don't understand is that our leaders don't have alliegence to any one nation,they are all globalist with property all over the world. Bush alone owns almost a million acres in Brazil over a large aquifer.One Worlder Ted Turner who says at least 80% of worlds population must die owns the largest aquifer in the world up in Nabraska I think it is.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Google' Palm Island'its the worlds largest manmade island and it located in Dubai.
Donald Trump has one of his hotels there "Trump Towers" in the center of this island,A beautiful luxuary hotel.Only the ultra rich can afford to visit or are even allowed on the island.
This island is shaped like a palm tree.

I can't paste or pull up the sites but if someoen could put up some pictures of Palm Island I'd apreciate it and so would others who have weak computers like mine.

Palm Island,Dubai.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Fair warning. Prepare for the worst and Pray for the best.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> I noticed a big jump in gold and silver yesterday. My first thought was QE3... took about 30 seconds to find a story stating that confirmed the feds mentioned possibly doing it. I guess that shows the faith we have in QE anything being a benefit to us.


Interesting. QE3 has been coming to mind for me lately - makes me want to step up prepping.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> Google' Palm Island'its the worlds largest manmade island and it located in Dubai.
> Donald Trump has one of his hotels there "Trump Towers" in the center of this island,A beautiful luxuary hotel.Only the ultra rich can afford to visit or are even allowed on the island.
> This island is shaped like a palm tree.
> 
> ...





















I heard that parts of it were sinking... :lolsmash:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> I heard that parts of it were sinking... :lolsmash:


 Thanks for pictures,every picture tells a story.I get by with a little hep from my friends. :wave:
It will only sink if they want it to,they have all the money in the world,literily.Or they will just trash it and build someplace else.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I'm undecided about the gold and precious metals.Last time they confiscated it and made it illegal to own.
Would they do this again,why not?
They are already taxing people out of their homes now,even the ones without morgages.
Dose'nt matter where you live if you own land you pay taxes.Nobody is safe from their clutches.
Agenda 21's 'sustainable communities' will force you off your property and lock us up for hording.While we worked and provided they were making plans for many years.
Why do you think they are bringing in the third world from every nation on the planet when we are in a finacial desaster?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I'm undecided about the gold and precious metals.Last time they confiscated it and made it illegal to own.
> Would they do this again,why not?
> They are already taxing people out of their homes now,even the ones without morgages.
> Dose'nt matter where you live if you own land you pay taxes.Nobody is safe from their clutches.
> ...


Even if they make owning gold and silver illegal it will still be possible to trade with them during a SHTF scenario. From my understanding after FDR made owning gold illegal they still bought it from Americans. It wasn't confiscated.

I have my gold at bullionvault.com. They hold it for me for a tiny monthly carrying charge. In some ways I'd rather physically hold it but it's a lot easier to sell your gold through a vault than if you hold it personally.

This is the biggest reason to own gold: When food and gas prices go up 1000% your gold will most likely have gone up the same amount. So if you have money in gold you can always sell the gold and use the money to buy food no matter how expensive it gets in terms of dollars.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> I'm undecided about the gold and precious metals.Last time they confiscated it and made it illegal to own.


A) If you decide to get some, cash only, no names. Don't leave a paper trail. Multiple small purchases instead of a large one.

B) If it got that bad, I doubt the legality of owning it is going to be a concern. You'd be more interested in trading it for some other necessity. And if you did "A" then they don't know you have any to confiscate.

C) Lets you put a lot of wealth in a small "package" that you can keep close and/or cache. Also let's you retain that wealth if the dollar collapses... and if it doesn't the kids/grandkids get a nice inheritance tax free.

Obviously you need food/water and other necessities first before you even start thinking PMs. But if you're situation is such that you're covered in those areas and have the extra income/cash to work with it is worth at least considering.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

BillS said:


> *I have my gold at bullionvault.com. They hold it for me for a tiny monthly carrying charge. In some ways I'd rather physically hold it but it's a lot easier to sell your gold through a vault than if you hold it personally.[*QUOTE]
> 
> This has been beat to death in other threads,but I have to say it again. I would not recommend this. If SHTF, you are SOL. You will never see it. Do you even know they have it? If you shipped it to them ( I cant imagine anyone doing this, and on that note, if you wouldnt buy gold and ship it to these guys, why would you have them hold it for you in the first place?) then I guess you can trust that they have it, but if you didnt, then you are trusting someone that you assumedly have never met to be holding something for you that you have never seen.
> But the most important fact remains that if SHTF, you can kiss that goodbye. At least if it was in your local bank you would know where it was, and in theory it would be accessible. This vault is in NY, not exactly a short stroll for you to get to.
> ...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The arguments you're making are the same ones people used to make about not keeping their money in banks. Bullion Vault is a reputable company. I've done business with them before. There are other companies like it. 

I'm familiar with the downsides of buying investments I don't physically see. I'm more concerned about having the ability to easily sell the gold as I need the money. Right now $100 invested in gold will still buy $100 in groceries. When it costs $1000 for a week's worth of groceries my gold will be worth at least 10 times what it is today. During a time of economic turmoil and rampant crime would you really want to try to sell a one ounce gold coin on Craigslist??


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Bill, I am not (necessarily ) trying to tell you what to do, I am just pointing out the downfalls. I hope they are a reputable company.
The real question is, "During a time of economic turmoil and rampant crime", will this company be able to deliver? Will they even have it?
I will trust your judgement, if you trust them thats all that matters, not what some screwball (read:me) on the 'net says.
And a bank is waaaay worse. In a time of crisis, you would have to rely on the FDIC backing your bank and making sure you get your money. Im agine what it would be like if SHTF? If the US debt gets downgraded? If the rest of the world, or even just the BRICS, decide not to use the dollar anymore?
Total chaos.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I think any type of money in the near future will be irrelevant. Once Israel is nuked or they nuke Iran then the shtf and it's teotwawoki!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Bill, if the SHTF big-time, will the vault company be reachable? How will you get your gold? I think that's what some people are wondering when they read your posts. I know I'd want at least a little bit of gold, barter items, or something on hand at my residence in case things went bad in a hurry...but that's just me.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

BillS said:


> The arguments you're making are the same ones people used to make about not keeping their money in banks. Bullion Vault is a reputable company. I've done business with them before. There are other companies like it.


Bill... think of the last big crash... the great depression... people tried to get what they had out of banks. Reputable banks. They couldn't. I think this is pretty much the point we're trying to make here. In good times (yes, this could still be considered a good time), your money or other valuable holdings are safe at the bank or in their vault/deposit box. However if things crash rapidly then what? Can you count on getting your valuables out of there? On a bit more paranoid angle... if gold suddenly gets recalled will they give it to you to then turn in? Or will the gov just go there and collect it all?

Don't think something bad could happen that fast? Enron? Arthur Anderson? News of the World? They all went from everything is good to closed and gone in pretty much a matter of days. If they're caught doing something wrong and the gov goes in and seizes what is there at best you'll have a long battle to try to get your stuff returned to you. In the Bernie Madoff case the prosecutors are (were?) going after some of the early investors and trying to take away their earnings to pay back those who came later and got screwed. I'm sure some of those people had no idea of what was going on, would never have been involved had they known it was a fraud and have probably since spent those earnings. So now how do they pay it back???

I'm not saying any of this is the case with you or this company however it should at least give you something to consider when trusting your assets to someone else. Things do happen, sometimes very out of the blue and sometimes very quickly.


----------

